# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  طريقة فتح حساب في أميرتريد (بالصور)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عياد

ادخل لموقع www.ameritrade.com 
واتبع الخطوات التالية  وفي نهاية كل خطوة اضغط على NEXT اولا اضغط لبداية تعبئة الطلب   ثانيا اختار نوع الحساب من حيث عدد الأفراد فردي او مشترك(مشترك بمعنى شراكة بين اكثر من فرد وأعتقد أن يشترط لهذا ان تكون البنوك المحلية تسمح بفتح هذا النوع من الحسابات)   ثالثا  اختار نوع الحساب من ناحية طريقة التداول كاش( بمعنى تعمل بفلوسك فقط والحد الأدنى لهذا النوع 1000$ ) او كاش ومارجن ( بمعنى تعمل بفلوسك ويحق لك تقترض من الوسط والحد الأدنى لهذا النوع 2000$) او كاش واوبشون (تستطيع العمل بنظام الأوبشن وهو فيه شبهات شرعية ) ثم ضع علامة صح انك قرات نموذح اميرتريد    رابعا   الشاشة التالية لتوضيح المستندات المطلوبة خلال عملية التسجيل    خامسا   الشاشة التالية وهي عدة أقسام هي شاشة البيانات الشخصية 
عليك ادخال بياناتك الشخصية فيها كما هو على الرسم          سادسا بيانات الدخل والوظائف وتملا كما في الرسم    سابعا  ستظهر لك شاشة فيها بياناتك التي ادخلتها وان كنت تحتاج لتعديلها كل ماعليك الضغط على EDIT ثامنا شاشة العروض المتوافرة من أميرتريد   تاسعا معلومات الدخول للحساب بنظامين التلفون والنت عليك اختيار اليوزر نيم والباس وورد      عاشرا ستظهر لك شروط فتح حساب ثم في النهاية تظهر لك مربع ضع علامة صح وهي تعني انك قرأت الشروط    الحادي عشر طريقة تمويل الحساب وغالبا مايختار الحوالة البنكية    الثاني عشر  في النهاية سيظهر على اليمين رقم الحساب واشارة الى المرحلة الخامسة وهي اخر مراحل التسجيل

----------


## الموووج

الاخ عياد حاولت افتح حساب ومشيت على الخطوات الموضحة أعلاه لكن توجد بعض الخطوات ناقصة واصبح لدي خلل لذا لم تتم عملية اكتمال التسجيل
اتمنى منك مساعدتي لفتح حساب ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## الموووج

:A006:   :A015: 
الاخ عياد اتمنى ان تساعدني في مشكلتي هذه    :A012:

----------


## عياد

اهلا بك عزيزي الموج
ياليت لو تخبرني انت متوقف في أي خطوة ؟

----------


## الاميره

مشكوره اخوي

----------


## الضوء الخافت

المعذرة أخي عياد ولكن هل بعد فتح الحساب أحتاج لإرسال صور من جواز السفر ورخصة القيادة وفاتورة الجوال كما يتطلب أكثر الوسطاء ،  والسؤال الأكثر أهمية هل سوف أجد تجاوب من الوسيط بإرسال رسائل تؤكد عملية فتح الحساب وتأكيد وصول ألأوراق الثبوتية لأنني بيني وبينك لم أجد اي تجاوب من شركة E-trade حتى عندما أرسل رسائل استفسار لا يردون علي رغم أنني سمعت أنه من أفضل الوسطاء في العالم وأنه يخضع للقوانين البريطانية الصارمة ........ وشكرا

----------


## mR_NaNo

:A015:    هلا والله اخوي عياد..   مع اني ماعرف شي بالاسهم الامريكية..  قلنا نتعلم ليش لا.. مثل ماتعلمنا الفوركس نتعلم المتاجره بالاسهم الامريكية..  المهم اول شي عشان اتعلم ابي انزل برنامجهم الديمو واقعد اطقق عليه واقرا من المواضيع عندنا بالمنتدى وانشالله نفهم..  لكن ماقدرت انزل برنامج الديمو.. وبخصوص طريقة فتح الحساب بموضوعك الظاهر انه حقيقي موب ديمو..  رحت ادور بالمواقع لقيت برنامج عجبني الصراحة على ذا الرابط  https://global.etrade.com/e/t/intl/page?name=etp&language=en&country=uk  سجلت حساب تجريبي معهم..  لاكن مالقيت وصلة تحميل البرنامج لابموقعهم ولا بالايميل الي جاني  جاني ايميل فيه باسورد ويوزر لكن وين البرنامج؟؟؟!!  البرنامج اسمه etrade  الله لايهينك نبي وصلة تحميل البرنامج نشتغل عليه

----------


## عياد

> المعذرة أخي عياد ولكن هل بعد فتح الحساب أحتاج لإرسال صور من جواز السفر ورخصة القيادة وفاتورة الجوال كما يتطلب أكثر الوسطاء ،  والسؤال الأكثر أهمية هل سوف أجد تجاوب من الوسيط بإرسال رسائل تؤكد عملية فتح الحساب وتأكيد وصول ألأوراق الثبوتية لأنني بيني وبينك لم أجد اي تجاوب من شركة E-trade حتى عندما أرسل رسائل استفسار لا يردون علي رغم أنني سمعت أنه من أفضل الوسطاء في العالم وأنه يخضع للقوانين البريطانية الصارمة ........ وشكرا

  اهلا بك عزيزي / الضوء الخافت
فور ارسالك لاوراقك سيتم الرد عليك واذا عندك اي استفسار ارسل لهم ايميل وسيردون عليك وغالبا الرد سيكون في ثاني يوم عمل .
انا أعني اميرتريد

----------


## عياد

> هلا والله اخوي عياد..   مع اني ماعرف شي بالاسهم الامريكية..  قلنا نتعلم ليش لا.. مثل ماتعلمنا الفوركس نتعلم المتاجره بالاسهم الامريكية..  المهم اول شي عشان اتعلم ابي انزل برنامجهم الديمو واقعد اطقق عليه واقرا من المواضيع عندنا بالمنتدى وانشالله نفهم..  لكن ماقدرت انزل برنامج الديمو.. وبخصوص طريقة فتح الحساب بموضوعك الظاهر انه حقيقي موب ديمو..  رحت ادور بالمواقع لقيت برنامج عجبني الصراحة على ذا الرابط  https://global.etrade.com/e/t/intl/page?name=etp&language=en&country=uk  سجلت حساب تجريبي معهم..  لاكن مالقيت وصلة تحميل البرنامج لابموقعهم ولا بالايميل الي جاني  جاني ايميل فيه باسورد ويوزر لكن وين البرنامج؟؟؟!!  البرنامج اسمه etrade  الله لايهينك نبي وصلة تحميل البرنامج نشتغل عليه

 اهلا بك عزيزي 
الفكرة من وجود الديمو أكاونت في العملات هو التسهيل في حسابات المارجن حسبما اعتقد لانه يصعب ان تحسب المارجن المستخدم والمتبقي ويطرح من الحساب الاساسي وهي شغلة صعبة اما الأسهم فان المارجن يكون بنسبة بسطة جدا وليس كالعملات 200 ضعف وبالتالي تستطيع بالورقة والقلم تحسبها فالمهم ان يربح معك السهم.
غالبية مواقع الاسهم يتم البيع والشراء عن طريق صفحة الانترنت باليوزر نيم والباس وورد وهو الحال لاميرتريد كل مايتوافر هو استريمر ويحتاج للجافا فقط

----------


## mR_NaNo

مشكور اخوي عياد على الرد وجزاك الله خير.. 
اخوي سجلت حساب تجريبي عن طريق https://global.etrade.com/e/t/intl/p...=en&country=uk 
ارسلولي يوزر نبيم وباسورد على الايميل.. 
دخلت موقعهم ماعرفت وين الدخول لتجربة الحساب التجريبي.. 
ارجو الافادة جزاك الله خير

----------


## abu salman

يعطيك العافيه  بس لو تعطينا طريق الشراء والبيع بصوره مثل طريقة الاشترك وفتح الحساب لاني فتحت حساب عندهم بس المشكله كله انجليزي وبرسم التوضيحي يمكن نعرف فيه اكثر وشكرا

----------


## إهداء

..  
جزاك الله الف خير 
..........................................
هل ممكن استخدام بطاقات الاتمان في التحويل // فيزا // مستر كارد // ..الخ  
وايهم افضل //  
..............
تقول : ثالثا اختار نوع الحساب من ناحية طريقة التداول
 كاش( بمعنى تعمل بفلوسك فقط والحد الأدنى لهذا النوع 1000$ ) 
كاش ومارجن ( بمعنى تعمل بفلوسك ويحق لك تقترض من الوسط والحد الأدنى لهذا النوع 2000$) 
كاش واوبشون (تستطيع العمل بنظام الأوبشن وهو فيه شبهات شرعية ) 
ثم ضع علامة صح انك قرات نموذح اميرتريد  
... 
ممكن شرح ايهم افضل بالنسبة للاستثمار طويل المدى سنة أو سنتين ...و ما فوق  
..
اي الاسهم او الشركات // افضل بالنسبة للاستثمار الطويل المدى 
..
اذا اشتريت سهم ما // لمدة سنة أو سنتين هل هناك عمولة او مبالغ معينة تخصم علي . 
... 
اخيراً شكراً لكم // ولمشرفنا الكريم  
وصبركم علي ،،

----------


## التداول

الحقيقة هذا الموقع صرح كبير نتعلم فيه 
فجزاهم الله خيرا المشرفين وكل من يفيد اخوانه ..... ولكن  
الغريب انه : في اي موقع تجد خيارت اللغة  انجليزي ـ روسي ـ اسباني ـ الخ الخ  
ولكن لا تجد العربي ؟ مادري ليه العربي للغة ما يضعون؟

----------


## up to you

بصراحه احترت بين: 
1. أميراتريد و Ameritrade,
2.أي تريد وE-trade and
3.تشانس تريد Chance trade 
لكن أفضل شيء للمقارنه بينها ان اللي يعرف معلومات عنها يتفضل ويعلمنا بحيث نقارن: 1. العمولة في كل عملية و
2.الحد الأدنى المطلوب لكل نوع من الحسابات و
3.كذلك هل بعد اخر عملية بيع هل لابد من الانتظار لمدة 3 أيام 
4.وكذلك الاستريمر وهل هو مجاني و
5.هل الموقع يدعم التعامل بأجزاء السنت. 
وبصراحه اللي بيوضح انه بطل.

----------


## اخوكم الصغير

تم فتح الحساب وتم ارسال الاوراق المطلوبه ولكن لم يصل الرد ولكن سوف يصل انشالله  
ولكن السؤال الأهم  
كيف احول المبلغ لــ امير تريد ؟
هل يوجود نموذج يتطلب تعبئته ؟ 
شاكر لكم سلفا  
ودمتم

----------


## BLechE

يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخوي عياد على هالشرح الحلو بس في نقاط انا مو فاهمها بعملية التسجيل حبيت أستفسرها منك أول شي بالنسبه للـ P.O. Box انا عندي صندوق بريد بمريكا مو في الكويت عادي اقدر احطه مو لازم عنوان الكويت لان ماعندي صندوق بريد بالكويت واختار الدوله الكويت مايصير في تناقض عادي اقدر اسويها وثاني شي بالنسبه للـ U.S.* Social Security Number / ITIN شنو أحط فيها انا سبتها فاضيه أطلبو مني لازم اكتبها مو فاهمها بصراحه واخر شي بالنسبه للطلبات هل يبون ادزلهم صورة جواز سفري بس ولا في شي ثاني انا سامع ان لازم اسوي برنت حق ااخر نموذج من عملية التسجيل الي يطلعلي اوقع عليه وهمن اسوي برنت حق هالنموذج اطبعه من هالموقع مع كتابة البيانات*  *http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fw8ben.pdf* *ونوقع عليه وندز صورة جواز السفرمع النموذجين والتوقيع ونحطهم بظرف وندزهم إلى*  *PO Box 2760
Omaha, NE 68103-2760  USA هل هذا صحيح أرجو الأفاده*

----------


## عياد

> يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخوي عياد على هالشرح الحلو بس في نقاط انا مو فاهمها بعملية التسجيل حبيت أستفسرها منك أول شي بالنسبه للـ P.O. Box انا عندي صندوق بريد بمريكا مو في الكويت عادي اقدر احطه مو لازم عنوان الكويت لان ماعندي صندوق بريد بالكويت واختار الدوله الكويت مايصير في تناقض عادي اقدر اسويها وثاني شي بالنسبه للـ U.S.* Social Security Number / ITIN شنو أحط فيها انا سبتها فاضيه أطلبو مني لازم اكتبها مو فاهمها بصراحه واخر شي بالنسبه للطلبات هل يبون ادزلهم صورة جواز سفري بس ولا في شي ثاني انا سامع ان لازم اسوي برنت حق ااخر نموذج من عملية التسجيل الي يطلعلي اوقع عليه وهمن اسوي برنت حق هالنموذج اطبعه من هالموقع مع كتابة البيانات*  *http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fw8ben.pdf* *ونوقع عليه وندز صورة جواز السفرمع النموذجين والتوقيع ونحطهم بظرف وندزهم إلى*  *PO Box 2760* *Omaha, NE 68103-2760*  *USA* *هل هذا صحيح أرجو الأفاده*

   اهلا بك اخي الكريم  واعذرني جدا بالتاخر في الرد عليك     اعتقد بالنسبة لصندوق البريد هم لايحبذونه بل يحبذون العنوان كما هو مثبت في جواز الكهرباء او البطاقة المدنية او كشف حساب بنكب او فاتورة استهلاكات وانا لا افضل ان تضع اي عنوان بالولايات المتحدة لأن المواطنين الامريكان والمقيمين هناك عليهم ضرائب اما المستثمرين من الخارج لايدفعون ضرائب لان النموذج اللي انت ارسلته W8 هذا للاعفاء الضريبي للمقيمين خارج الولايات المتحدة الامريكية  . بالنسبة ل Social Security Number / ITIN اتركها خالية   تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيـــاد

----------


## أبوراشد

الله يعطيك العافيه  
,,,

----------


## عياد

> الله يعطيك العافيه  
> ,,,

 الله يعافيك يابو راشد   تقبل خالص مودتي وتقديري  عيــاد

----------


## الصقر العراقي

شكرا لكم على هذا المنتدى الرائع  جدا

----------


## شايب 2000

جزاك الله خير

----------


## al rosi

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بدر الكثيري

الاخ عياد مشكور على المجهود الرائع بصراحة انا سجلت في الميرتريدعن طريق احد مواقع التوصية المختصة بالااسهم قبل ان اشاهد شرحك الرائع حيث ان الشرح لم يكن مفصل اكثر  مما فعلت وعلى العموم انا ارسلت جميع الاوراق المطلوبة على عنوان البنك لكن الى الان لم ياتيني رد وانا كنت اريد تغير بعض المعلومات التي فهمتها من شرحك من اي رابط استطيع تغير المعلومات المطلوبة شاكر لك لحسن تعاونك

----------


## عياد

> الاخ عياد مشكور على المجهود الرائع بصراحة انا سجلت في الميرتريدعن طريق احد مواقع التوصية المختصة بالااسهم قبل ان اشاهد شرحك الرائع حيث ان الشرح لم يكن مفصل اكثر مما فعلت وعلى العموم انا ارسلت جميع الاوراق المطلوبة على عنوان البنك لكن الى الان لم ياتيني رد وانا كنت اريد تغير بعض المعلومات التي فهمتها من شرحك من اي رابط استطيع تغير المعلومات المطلوبة شاكر لك لحسن تعاونك

 أهلا بك اخي الكريم لا اعلم اذا كان مسموح بتعديل البيانات في اميرتريد ام لا ؟ الأفضل هو سؤال خدمة العملاء على الشات في موقع اميرتريد واذا لم يكن مسموح الغي الطلب وسجل من جديد في الموقع   تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## بدر الكثيري

انا انجليزيتي ضعيفة كيف اكلمهم على الشات

----------


## hseno6

ارجو ان تكون الاستمار مختصره وواضحه وباللغه العربية حتى يمكننا الاحصول على التسجبل السهل

----------

